# help with shocks and springs 65 gto



## ray white (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,Iwant to replace front and rear shocks and springs on mt 65 gto. I want a good ride and to maintain orginal body hight, should I go with oem? or is there something out there that gives better handiling and good ride and body hight. Thanks Ray::rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I went with NAPA stock replacements and am happy with the ride and height.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto. Mine were Moog springs in both GTO's. For shocks, I recommend KYB gas-adjusts. The stock sized white ones. I've had them on my '67 for 25 years and over 120,000 miles and they still work fine! The vendors sell them for our GTO's.


----------



## ray white (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you forthe info on the shocks and springs.Do just buy the napa direct replacements? and are you using oem style or poly suspenion and swaybar bushings? thanks Ray


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I put in springs that are 20% stiffer in front and rear with the original height and KYBs all around. I got the springs from coil spings specialties. If you go with poly bushings, you will have to grease them when they start to squeak, about every oil change. Even the graphite bushings have to be oiled.

Dimitri


----------

